# Almost Finished First Prop



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

I finished the mechanism for my first pop-up (vilethings.com) in 2 days. I'm going to wait till later in the year to build the monster for it due to storage concerns. This went so quickly and easily that I more than likely will build a couple more for the graveyard. The first one is going to be a pumpkinheaded monster for my haunted pumpkin patch.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I envy your enthusiasm for this time of year. Right now, I just need a few weeks/months to chill out and relax before I dive head first into any project.

Way to go on finishing the mechanism.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go Haunt Master! I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't want to stop now, lol.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Since Halloween I have been designing the floor plans for our 2006 home haunt. Bigger than last year, with an all new theme. That is why some of my props have ended up on ebay. That said, I have already started on a brand new pneumatic prop, and am framing up 2 new static monster mud props. When money from old props come in I will be heading over to death studios to order a couple masks. Cant wait!!
Zombie, I was planning to take off some time myself, but like someone else has said, a man who enjoys what he does never works a day in his life.


----------

